# Temporary goat fencing?



## emily (Aug 12, 2012)

I tried this in the fencing, housing etc but thought I'd try here instead...

Ok so I currently have a very large, overgrown and unfenced area that I'm sure the goats would love to chow down on....I'm trying to think of something I can make that is mobile that I can keep two ND's in. It doesn't have to be huge since it'll just be the ND's and they'll only be out there for a little bit of the day. So far I'm thinking about connecting cattle panels into a square...Any other ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 12, 2012)

You can always buy that Premier electric fencing that you can easily move around.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 12, 2012)

That's pretty much what I do with my cattle panels. I can move them if I need to, or leave them in one place. It's a good idea to get those green T posts to put on the corners to make sure it's stable though.


----------



## Tapsmom (Aug 13, 2012)

I second the electroweb fence from Premier 1.  I use it with my NDs as permanent fencing.  I have 2 sections so I can move them where I want.  The fencing is ridiculously easy to move and they respect it...I have also had my horse inside it. too


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 13, 2012)

I just got 3 rolls of the electronet. Hopefully I will have time to play with it soon.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You can always buy that Premier electric fencing that you can easily move around.


Recommendations where to get it?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 15, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premier  www.premier1supplies.com


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 15, 2012)

I am so loving all the great info i'm getting from this site. Jist awesome!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 15, 2012)

GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> I am so loving all the great info i'm getting from this site. Jist awesome!


Yep, they're a great group of people here!


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, the premier fencing works well.  I got lucky and picked up 10 rolls used for 50% of the new price.  It gives me a lot of flexibility to clear weeds around the farm.


----------

